# H} Choas Lord Daemonic Mount W} other WoC



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Had this model since close to when it was released. It has been Primed white do not have original box but still have the plastic case. Only thing missing is one of the horse armor spikes (front of the horse) been missing since I opened it. 

Wanting to trade it since I'm planning to go conversion heavy or outsource to have a more unique model. I love the way this model look but it does not have quite the feel for my army. 

Really want offers of equal value but may consider less depending on what it is. 

{wish list: Nurgle Chaos Lord, Chaos Champion of Nurgle, Chaos lord Manticore, Chimera, Chariot, Warshrine, Spawn, Harry the Hammer, Archaon on foot. }

Thanks for looking ^^ message me with any offers or questions check the site very regularly


----------

